# I'm pregnant! Yay!



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

It's our first.  Poor kid has the worst luck for birthdays, too.  Due right after Christmas. :-D


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

gee, did you figure people might have noticed something from the picture we posted?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Randirogue said:


> It's our first. Poor kid has the worst luck for birthdays, too. Due right after Christmas. :-D


Congrats. My twin nieces were born Dec. 23, so they usually celebrate their birthday in late January.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

telracs said:


> gee, did you figure people might have noticed something from the picture we posted?


Hehe. I wish I could blame that belly on the baby, but still too early for that. That was just a bit of pre-existing chub. :-D



NogDog said:


> Congrats. My twin nieces were born Dec. 23, so they usually celebrate their birthday in late January.


Good idea. Don't know if it would work for us so we'll. My birthday is middle of November. My husband's is middle of January. Be unfair to celebrate our (yes, we still, though usually in small ways) before celebrating the kid's. :-D



Karen said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

very happy news! Congratulations!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Randirogue said:


> It's our first. Poor kid has the worst luck for birthdays, too. Due right after Christmas. :-D


There's no truth to the rumor that KindleBoards Meet-Ups cause pregnancy. 

Congratulations, Randi!!!! (and Don!!!)

Betsy


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations! I know a family whose birthdays range from 12/3-12/19!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vet said:


> Congratulations! I know a family whose birthdays range from 12/3-12/19!





Randirogue said:


> It's our first. Poor kid has the worst luck for birthdays, too. Due right after Christmas. :-D


They run in Fred's family, too. His father: 12/25 and his sister 12/29. You have to make a point to have a separate birthday party. 

Betsy


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations    Great news


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Congratulations, but didn't anyone ever tell you what would happen if you swallowed watermelon seeds?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations Randi.

My birthday is Jan 3rd so I know what a post-Christmas b'day is like.
And there is no reason for it to be less than special.
Only bad thing for me was that we usually went back to school on it.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They run in Fred's family, too. His father: 12/25 and his sister 12/29. You have to make a point to have a separate birthday party.
> 
> Betsy


Very true. Husband and wife celebrate together, the kids have separate birthday parties.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## kmgiven (Jul 3, 2012)

Congratulations! My daughter's a Solstice baby and as a May baby myself I was a little worried that it would be hard to give her a special birthday so close to Christmas, but so far she doesn't seem to mind (she's 5). It does have the advantage that sometimes out-of-town family members who wouldn't otherwise be there can come, too, and the more, the merrier as far as she's concerned!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations!!  Baby's are always special no matter when they are born.  I have a Christmas Day birthday, born at 12 noon (can't get much more Christmas than that, lol).  My parents made it special by celebrating my Birthday at noon, that's when I got my birthday presents and we celebrated not with a cake but my favorite Cherry Pie decorated with stars and candles.  Having a "Holiday" birthday can be as special as you want you just have to make sure to make the effort to do so.  I have never felt deprived of a special day, my house is always decorated and festive on my birthday, (don't have to hang balloons and streamers for me) and after all my favorite holiday is Christmas!!


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Congratulations!  What is wrong with December birth? Mine is Dec 15.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations! Do enjoy the pregnancy part. Sometimes, people forget to enjoy that stage, but make the most of it. It's the easiest time feeding, cleaning up after, and locating your child you'll ever have!

What an adventure!


----------



## John Nelson (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats!  Though I agree a birthday in December kinda sucks. My birthday is in July when the weather is perfect and it's great to get presents that time of year.
Best of luck.

John


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

JimC1946 said:


> Congratulations, but didn't anyone ever tell you what would happen if you swallowed watermelon seeds?


See, I avoided the watermelon so it had to have been the strawberry seeds. Only reasonable explanation. 



*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Congratulations! What is wrong with December birth? Mine is Dec 15.


The wee wriggler is due Dec 29th. When he or she is 8 or 9, I bet there may be some annoyance at the combo Christmas/birthday gifts and or the smaller gifts from the simple fact that people tend to be tapped out by Christmas. I knew friends growing up with that dilemma. It had made me so grateful for my pre-Thanksgiving birthday. 



B-Kay 1325 said:


> Congratulations!! Baby's are always special no matter when they are born. I have a Christmas Day birthday, born at 12 noon (can't get much more Christmas than that, lol). My parents made it special by celebrating my Birthday at noon, that's when I got my birthday presents and we celebrated not with a cake but my favorite Cherry Pie decorated with stars and candles. Having a "Holiday" birthday can be as special as you want you just have to make sure to make the effort to do so. I have never felt deprived of a special day, my house is always decorated and festive on my birthday, (don't have to hang balloons and streamers for me) and after all my favorite holiday is Christmas!!


Wow, that is certainly something for us to live up to. I hope we are as successful at it as your family was for you. 



geoffthomas said:


> Congratulations Randi.
> 
> My birthday is Jan 3rd so I know what a post-Christmas b'day is like.
> And there is no reason for it to be less than special.
> Only bad thing for me was that we usually went back to school on it.


Aw, in some ways that definitely would be annoying as a kid. Not even enough time for a class party to be organized!

My husband's birthday is January 15th. He got a lot of combo gifts growing up and to this day. I'm guilty of doing it too, though, granted, it's usually only reserved for the extra big gifts. Having the two so close together can allow me to justify the extra expense that normally wouldn't have been budgeted for gifts. Plus, since I can't NOT do something for both (regardless of when the extra big gift is given), he probably ends up making out better in the long run. lol.

But, the real kicker for him was that his birthday often fell right around another holiday, one where everyone was off for school, usually a Monday. Three-day weekend for him.



anne_holly said:


> Congratulations! Do enjoy the pregnancy part. Sometimes, people forget to enjoy that stage, but make the most of it. It's the easiest time feeding, cleaning up after, and locating your child you'll ever have!
> 
> What an adventure!


So far it's been fairly smooth sailing for me. I think that actually makes my husband more nervous. No sickness, no strange cravings, no major food aversions or excessive hungers... He is bothered that I'm not ravenous. I'm mostly feeling just like I usually do. Also, I think some part of him yearns for certain father-to-be novelties. Almost every evening he says "Can I run to the corner store for ice cream?" Repeatedly. lol. The big sweetie.

Thank you again, everyone. I really appreciate the camaraderie here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Randirogue said:


> The wee wriggler is due Dec 29th. When he or she is 8 or 9, I bet there may be some annoyance at the combo Christmas/birthday gifts and or the smaller gifts from the simple fact that people tend to be tapped out by Christmas. I knew friends growing up with that dilemma. It had made me so grateful for my pre-Thanksgiving birthday.


Make a point to having something separate. Shop earlier in the year for a birthday present as if the actual birthday was earlier. My sister-in-law (birthday 12/29) is 75 this year. She was so happy when I started insisting on having people over to celebrate her birthday (OK, we did it on New Year's Day so it was still combined, but it was separate gift giving.) And she's a really grounded person. (Minister/special education teacher and administrator and friend to all.)

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Congratulations, Randi!


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Make a point to having something separate. Shop earlier in the year for a birthday present as if the actual birthday was earlier. My sister-in-law (birthday 12/29) is 75 this year. She was so happy when I started insisting on having people over to celebrate her birthday (OK, we did it on New Year's Day so it was still combined, but it was separate gift giving.) And she's a really grounded person. (Minister/special education teacher and administrator and friend to all.)
> 
> Betsy


Great advice!



mlewis78 said:


> Congratulations, Randi!


Thanks!


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Congratulations  

My mum's birthday is on Christmas Day, she stretches it into Boxing Day and into New Year


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

cc84 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> My mum's birthday is on Christmas Day, she stretches it into Boxing Day and into New Year


hehehe. Maybe our kid will manage the same.

Btw, according to last ultrasound, our baby is "indicative of a girl." Those doctors don't like to commit to anything, do they? lol

We have a first name picked out (actually, have had a couple picked out - partly in hopes of having twins, lol) since we first started seriously considering getting down and dirty on the kids front. We're not sharing it publicly yet because, while it isn't wholly unique, it isn't very common, and we don't want anyone we interact with stealing it before we actually use it.

We're bouncing between a couple of middle names and their variations. Good thing we've still got time to decide. Tee hee. 

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

if he is a red-head, you have my permission to nickname her scarlet...


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

telracs said:


> if he is a red-head, you have my permission to nickname her scarlet...


As I have dark dirty blond hair with no redheads in my family history for the last two generations that I know of...

AND since my husband is Chinese (well, half-chinese, half-scottish - but with classic Asian black hair, even if it's got pretty spiral curls when it's longer)...

Then I seriously doubt there will be any gingering out of this union. lol

But, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Congratulations!  Great news and good luck.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Randirogue said:


> hehehe. Maybe our kid will manage the same.
> 
> Btw, according to last ultrasound, our baby is "indicative of a girl." Those doctors don't like to commit to anything, do they? lol
> 
> ...


DH and I have try to keep our baby names under wraps. We have heard of too many instances where the baby was born and didn't look like the chosen name (one of them was my SIL), so we didn't want to go public w/ a name until we knew we were going to call the baby that. It also works wonders on driving grandparents nuts.


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

Congratulations and blessings!


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Congratulations!  I had a friend growing up who was born on 12/24.  His mom always had his party and gifts for his "half-birthday" in July instead of December.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

cmg.sweet said:


> Congratulations! I had a friend growing up who was born on 12/24. His mom always had his party and gifts for his "half-birthday" in July instead of December.


Oh, that's a fabulous strategy. Very smart of her!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Randirogue said:


> Oh, that's a fabulous strategy. Very smart of her!


oooh, we could celebrate your baby's 1/2 birthday and my real birthday!


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

telracs said:


> oooh, we could celebrate your baby's 1/2 birthday and my real birthday!


I am very much for that!


----------



## StephanieVoid (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations! Babies are great!


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Congrats! Our eldest has a birthday on 27th/Dec, so we used to hold her birthday party in July for school friends. (She's 17 now, so it's back to December again.)

The problem with a december birthday (in Australia) is that it's right in the middle of summer holidays & between school years AND Christmas. Impossible to get anyone to a birthday party.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Simon Haynes said:


> Congrats! Our eldest has a birthday on 27th/Dec, so we used to hold her birthday party in July for school friends. (She's 17 now, so it's back to December again.)
> 
> The problem with a december birthday (in Australia) is that it's right in the middle of summer holidays & between school years AND Christmas. Impossible to get anyone to a birthday party.


Aw, that's sad. Need to have big boisterous kid parties for birthdays. Growing up, we only had "family parties." don't get me wrong, I liked them, but always wanted one like my friends were having.

I'm glad you were creative for your daughter. How awesome of you!


----------

